# Cost of Living in Dubai



## AMerchant (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello

I wanted a rough idea of the cost of living in Dubai for a family of 4 - myself, my wife and 2 childern - aged 10 and 5.

We will need a two bedroom apartment in a decent and safe area but necessary very posh area.

We will need to send childern to an English speaking school where the syllabus is compartible with UK- Children in year 6 and year 1

We will need a small family use car.

Just so that I have an idea when negotiating the package some information would be very helpful.

Is it normal to ask for housing and car allowance as part of the package?

Thanks


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

AMerchant said:


> Hello
> 
> I wanted a rough idea of the cost of living in Dubai for a family of 4 - myself, my wife and 2 childern - aged 10 and 5.
> 
> ...


sit back, pour yourself a nice drink, and spend a couple of hours reading through the 'sticky' threads.
These cover salary packages, car hire / purchase, house / apartment rental, visas, schools, medical etc etc etc. In fact, probably everything you could possibly want to know.

After this, you will undoubtedly have a few more specific questions, but at least you will be able to ask specifics.

Everything you want to know is asked daily, so the info is already here….

good luck! (don't be afraid to pour a second drink, too)


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

AMerchant said:


> Hello
> 
> I wanted a rough idea of the cost of living in Dubai for a family of 4 - myself, my wife and 2 childern - aged 10 and 5.
> 
> ...


Check out the threads I have linked in the quote above, you should be able to get a really good idea of budgets...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

regardless of how the package is presented / split, look at the TOTAL number. Do not get hung up about the level of each allowance. It's all about the TOTAL.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> regardless of how the package is presented / split, look at the TOTAL number. Do not get hung up about the level of each allowance. It's all about the TOTAL.


Although the overall package amount is what it's about, consider the salary part. This is what the end of term benefits are based on. When you leave a job here, you receive a lump sum that is based on this element, but you have to have worked with the company for a minimum of a year.


----------

